# Roachshop.com



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2006)

*Roachshop.co.uk*

I had such a good transaction from Albin that i decided to tell others about how much i like his shop. 

I had been looking to start my own colony of Dubia roaches for some months now, and i went back and forth from one website or another, and finaly toward the end I stumbled upon albins shop, roachshop.co.uk

It was exactly what i needed, i ordered 50 small, 50 medium and 100 adult roaches, i got well over what i ordered and it arrived next day in good packing, all were alive, the adults were split into two boxes of 50, one containing the males and the other the females, it also arrived with a care sheet for the dubia  and later on a nice email from Albin asking if i recieved the package ok. 

Edit: I said in the title it was Roachshop.com, its actually Roachshop.co.uk  ooops.


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

i was albins first ever customer.i have since had a few shipments of hom.i have never had reason to complain,and like you say,he often puts more in than you ordered.all well packed and alive.so :notworthy: to albin and the roach shop.
cheers rick :bash:


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

i agree! albin is fab! always quick postage, good packaging and very healthy! and always followed up with good email communication! i must save at least £40 a month now i have my colony!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

I've just ordered some roaches to see how my cham will like them.

hopefully will get delivery for tomorrow.

what time you usually order to get them next day?


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

ive heard very good things about his site, and service.


----------



## janine (Jan 1, 2008)

The service from this guy is awesome great communication prompt delivery! and my beardie loves his new food!!!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

janine said:


> The service from this guy is awesome great communication prompt delivery! and my beardie loves his new food!!!



I have to agree with Janinine, had my first order to him last night, communications are superb and he is very friendly. :no1:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, great guy, great service and great roaches :2thumb:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i ordered some roaches from denmark on ebay, they arrived today, (were ordered monday) when they arrived they were all small, about the size of woodlice, when i put them in the viv many would just struggle on thier backs and not be able to get back to thier feet, is this a normal experience with roaches i was hoping they would be a little bigger, woody never complained though!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> i ordered some roaches from denmark on ebay, they arrived today, (were ordered monday) when they arrived they were all small, about the size of woodlice, when i put them in the viv many would just struggle on thier backs and not be able to get back to thier feet, is this a normal experience with roaches i was hoping they would be a little bigger, woody never complained though!


 
Who in denmark did you buy them from? was it Peter Anderson? I ask because I had big problems with hes roaches.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ what sort of problems? Agree with the above - Albin is very good and his roaches are great


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

animal addict said:


> ^^^ what sort of problems? Agree with the above - Albin is very good and his roaches are great


Hello Im not talking about Albin Ive never ordered from him although I hear good things. The problems I had with peter anderson was most of the roaches had escaped before delivery because of hes crap packaging. When I contacted him he wouldnt do anything about it.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah thats what I meant - sorry I didnt word that right should have made it as two different paragraphs to separate them - ewww - the roaches escaped?!!?! bet the postal service were happy with that!!!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

RoachShop.com - Top man, top service, top product 

Thanks Albin!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Agree, order arrived today, top quality, great size, well packaged and I am sure there were more than I ordered.


:no1: :no1: :no1:


----------



## Silverlight Ball Python (Aug 30, 2008)

All Albins roaches are available through www.roachshop.com & www.ballpython.tk with discounts currently running on www.ballpython.tk

These roaches are of excellent quality and as many of you have stated you normally get more than you pay for!

Many thanks

Lee


----------

